# Grafcet auf FUP wandeln



## kennedyy_935 (19 Mai 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

ich muss ein Grafcet für eine Ablaufsteuerung erstellen und die dazugehörige Steuerung komplett auf TIA in FUP umsetzen..
Leider habe ich nicht so die größte Ahnung von Grafcets und wie ich später das alles zusammensetzen soll..

Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären was in dem Grafcet gut und nicht so gut ist, denn es ist ja Voraussetzung, um es später vernünftig programmieren zu können..

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2018)

Wenn Du anschaust, wie viele Treffer Du hier in der Forum-Suche zu Grafcet findest, ist das irgendwo zwischen unwichtig und bedeutungslos.

Warum "musst" Du Grafcet verwenden, um ein Programm für eine S7 zu schreiben, die ohnehin in TIA programmiert wird?

Mir scheint, es gibt ohnehin genau ein Tool, mit dem das machbar ist. Warum fragst du nicht beim Hersteller?


----------



## kennedyy_935 (20 Mai 2018)

weil mein lehrer das so haben möchte.. natürlich kann man das auch ohne programmieren aber da treten noch größere probleme auf


----------



## FelixSch (20 Mai 2018)

Hallo, vielleicht hilft die das weiter.
https://verlage.westermanngruppe.de...tisierungstechnik-mit-Hinweisen-zu-CoDeSys-V3
Hier ist genau erklärt wie du aus einen Grafcet einen FUP machen kannst.

Grüße Felix


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Mai 2018)

kennedyy_935 schrieb:


> weil mein lehrer das so haben möchte.. natürlich kann man das auch ohne programmieren aber da treten noch größere probleme auf



Du schreibst in Rätseln ...

1. "ohne programmieren", ohne was?

2. "noch größere Probleme" – welche Probleme? 

3. Beschreibe doch mal die Aufgabe und was das Ziel sein ist.


----------



## kennedyy_935 (21 Mai 2018)

Es geht um eine Ablaufsteuerung die man in STEP 7 / FUP erzeugen soll.
1.) Ich finde eben es ist sehr schwierig eine schrittkette ohne ein vernünftiges grafcet zu erstellen..
2.) noch größere Probleme: ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich gewisse zusammenhänge erstellen kann.. wir sollen es ohnehin in verschiedene FC´s machen.. dazu soll noch mit einem Zähler gearbeitet werden.. 
3.) Es geht um eine kleine Anlage die Elektro pneumatisch gesteuert werden sollte.. samt Not-Aus, Steuerung Ein/Aus, Not-Aus Reset, Richten etc. (Taster)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Sie privat zu kontaktieren? Sprich ich lasse Ihnen das "Projekt" zukommen?
Ich habe es bereits selber versucht mit RS Bausteinen (vorheriger schritt löst den nächsten ab), mir sind eben die zusammenhänge nicht klar wen oder was ich als Input und Quit bei der Variabentabelle angeben muss.. und wie ich welchen Kontakt (Reed) vernüpfen muss.. Ich denke wenn Sie das gesamte sehen würden kann man mir weiterhelfen..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2018)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Es macht keinen Sinn, weil ich Grafcet kaum kenne.

Mich interessiert aber, ob Grafcet praktisch relevant ist oder nicht, des wegen bin ich hier eingestiegen. 

Hier im in diesem Riesen-Forum ist das gut wie kein Thema. Entweder gibt es keine Fragen dazu, oder es benutzt niemand.

Andererseits macht MHJ einen gewissen "Wirbel":

Neues GRAFCET-Workbook inkl. GRAFCET-Studio und PLC-Lab RT


----------



## Faith38 (21 Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

das gute an Grafcet ist dass man diese bei Siemens in GRAPH oder in Schrittketten ziemlich easy übertragen kann.
Das schlechte daran ist, dass man erst ein Grafcet erstellen muss.
Defacto erstellen die meisten Programmierer kein Grafcet, das hat den Hintergrund dass man diese in Graph oder Schrittketten so ähnlich erstellt und dabei funktionstüchtige Software hat.

In meinem Studium hatte ich in Steuerungstechnik auch Grafcet gelernt, dadurch kann man wenn man will Programme einfach darstellen. Aber im Berufsleben hab ich das so gut wie gar nicht gebraucht/benutzt.

Die Transitionen und die Schritte kann man super in FUP/AWL programmieren.

in den ersten vier Schritten könntest du UND Bausteine benutzen an dessen Eingang die Transition kommt und im Ausgang die im Schritt benutzten Ausgänge.

Für die Schritte 5-8 kannst du ein Vergleicher benutzen um die Bedingung zu prüfen.

Für den Zähler gibt es definierte Bausteine von Siemens (zu mindest im TIA Portal) die du verwenden könntest.

BTW: Die Transition Zaehler = 3 was hat die für ein Sinn? Meiner Ansicht nach hat entweder Schritt 8 kein Sinn oder der Zähler.

Liebe Grüße,
Faith


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier im in diesem Riesen-Forum ist das gut wie kein Thema. Entweder gibt es keine Fragen dazu, oder es benutzt niemand.



Grafcet dient aktuell doch nur zum "Malen".
Zu Papier und Bleistift gibt es auch kaum Fragen


----------

